# Sandra Maischberger knackiger Hintern 3x



## posemuckel (29 Okt. 2010)

​

Credits to all Original Posters, Scanners, Photographers​


----------



## fredclever (29 Okt. 2010)

Wie niedlich. Danke für Sandra.


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2010)

Danke sehr


----------



## MrCap (30 Okt. 2010)

*Klein aber fein - vielen Dank für die schöne Sandra !!!*


----------



## krawutz (30 Okt. 2010)

Sie sollte ihren Polittalk im Stehen mit dem Rücken zur Kamera moderieren, ihr Hintern ist sicher interessanter als die meisten Politikergesichter.


----------



## vibfan (30 Okt. 2010)

Vielen Dank für die tollen Bilder


----------



## shorty1383 (30 Okt. 2010)

sehr schick!! vielen dank


----------



## mc-hammer (30 Okt. 2010)

lecker ihr hinterteil, danke!


----------



## hazelmic (30 Okt. 2010)

Top Photos von Sandra, MERCI!


----------



## korat (19 Jan. 2011)

Sehe sie zwar noch lieber von vorn, aber.....oha !!!


----------



## ontheroad666 (25 Jan. 2011)

Würde gern öfter sowas sehen. Klassisch!


----------



## Punisher (25 Jan. 2011)

netter Po


----------



## dumbas (25 Jan. 2011)

wow, vielen Dank


----------



## Redtiger (11 Feb. 2011)

:WOW: Das Höschen malt sich nicht ab, wer weiss da näheres?


----------



## kaplan1 (11 Feb. 2011)

Hat was-MTX!


----------



## Sarafin (11 Feb. 2011)

Ar(g)sch knackig :thumbup:


----------



## LBJ23 (15 März 2011)

was für ein super hinterteil 1A


----------



## marcusw73 (15 März 2011)

Politiksendungen sind doch nicht so trocken und langweilig, danke


----------



## DER SCHWERE (15 März 2011)

Huiiiii hätt ich nicht gedacht
man sollte vom öffentlich rechtlichen
erwarten das sie nur noch im stehen moderiert
wie z.b. britt reinecke


----------



## Hackmann (18 Nov. 2011)

Warum steht sie so breitbeinig da?


----------



## Ripper Joe (18 Nov. 2011)

Jo, was so ne Hose alles hochhält.


----------



## mark lutz (18 Nov. 2011)

sexy danke fürs zeigen


----------



## atlantis (19 Nov. 2011)

sehr schön. Danke


----------



## x5thw (19 Nov. 2011)

zum reinbeissen!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Löwe52 (20 Nov. 2011)

kann mal wohl sagen; besonders Bild 3


----------



## Löwe52 (20 Nov. 2011)

kann man wohl sagen; besonders im Bild 3 kommt er zu Geltung


----------



## Hackmann (9 Dez. 2011)

Bei Sandras Knackpo hat die Schwerkraft keine Chance!


----------



## sbauch (12 Dez. 2011)

dehr schön


----------



## marcusw73 (12 Dez. 2011)

Danke, Wirklich eine sehr interessante Ansicht, passt zu der Frau


----------



## Little_Lady (12 Dez. 2011)

Ripper Joe schrieb:


> Jo, was so ne Hose alles hochhält.



oder bei manchen ausfüllt


----------



## champus8 (16 Dez. 2011)

Das ist zum anbeisen, dieses hinterteil.


----------



## Hankau (18 Jan. 2012)

Danke für den schönen Po von Sandra.


----------



## hansi667 (21 Dez. 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## bieber99de (21 Dez. 2012)

Toller Hintern


----------



## marriobassler (21 Dez. 2012)

zum drauf sitzen viel zu schade


----------



## kk1705 (21 Dez. 2012)

knackiger Hintern - stimmt


----------



## Chris008 (21 Jan. 2013)

super bilder


----------



## stahlhammer (21 Jan. 2013)

sehr schick!! vielen dank


----------



## cvjm (27 Jan. 2013)

danke danke


----------



## tomtj (31 Jan. 2013)

Super, sehr sexy


----------



## Stars_Lover (31 März 2013)

danke für die sandra


----------



## powerranger1009 (12 Mai 2013)

sehr knackig


----------



## looser24 (12 Mai 2013)

Und auch noch so schön verpackt


----------



## hoshi21 (12 Mai 2013)

auch ätere frauen können eine schöne figur haben. danke.


----------



## porsche (12 Mai 2013)

und das in dem Alter.Nicht schlecht....Danke


----------



## Stars_Lover (12 Mai 2013)

ein wohlgeformter anblick


----------



## 2easy (12 Mai 2013)

knackig knackig


----------



## jd1893 (5 Aug. 2013)

:WOW: sieht wirklich lecker aus Danke


----------



## Weltenbummler (6 Aug. 2013)

Sandra hat ein schönen geformten Popo.


----------



## uvi70 (1 Jan. 2015)

Noch nie gesehene Ansichten! )


----------



## stringatanga12304 (13 Jan. 2015)

top figur. danke


----------



## willy wutz (16 Jan. 2015)

Was man damit alles machen könnte...


----------



## power (25 Mai 2015)

hätte ich nicht von ihr gedacht


----------



## qwert44 (30 Nov. 2015)

:thx::thx:
hat was, danke
:thx::thx:


----------



## Horst_Hein (30 Nov. 2015)

kann man lassen


----------

